# Excel 2010 die Zelle drüber



## FrankBooth (12. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte den Wert der Zelle über einer Zelle gerne auslesen.
Was ich bisher versucht habe:



```
// gibt mir schon die richtige Zelle zurück
="A"&ZEILE()-1


//WERT() sollte mir dann den Inhalt geben. Das läuft leider nicht
=WERT("A"&ZEILE()-1)
```

Für einen Hinweis wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß und Dank
Frank


----------



## hume1991 (12. März 2013)

> // gibt mir schon die richtige Zelle zurück
> ="A"&ZEILE()-1
> 
> 
> ...



Erkläre mir bitte was du unter auslesen verstehst? (Wahrheitswert, gleichen Wert zurückgeben? etc.)


----------



## FrankBooth (12. März 2013)

Ich würde gerne den Zahlenwert der Zelle drüber verwenden. Also den Inhalt welcher eine Zahl ist.


----------



## hume1991 (12. März 2013)

Ist dass was du meinst? Teste es mal es gibt auch die Formel Verketten. Mit dem stellt du eine Vernküpfung her z.B. 12€ durch =hier die zelle = der gleiche Wert von der Zelle.


----------



## FrankBooth (12. März 2013)

Ich möchte keine absolute Funktion. Die Funktion soll mir egal an welcher Stelle in Spalte A den Inhalt aus der Zelle drüber geben. Daher ja auch


```
="A"&Zeile()-1
```

Das gibt mir aber lediglich "A3" wenn ich in A4 bin. Daher habe ich versucht mit WERT() zu arbeiten.
Das gibt mir aber immer einen Fehler.


Wenn in Zelle A3 "100" steht
möchte ich in Zelle A4  Inhalt Zelle A3 (100) + B4 rechnen. Dazu benötige ich erste den Wert aus A3 und dann addiere ich B4. Wenn ich in A10 bin will ich A9 + B10 rechnen. Die Funktion soll nicht statisch sein!


----------



## hume1991 (12. März 2013)

Kannst du mir mal eine Beispiel Excel Datei erstellen und sie hochladen dass ich den Sachverhalt genauer verstehen kann oder einen Screenshot machen?


----------



## r_Alf (12. März 2013)

Kurz und knapp 

=INDIREKT(ADRESSE(ZEILE()-1;SPALTE()))


----------

